
The clowd - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/06/the-clowd.html
======
gaika
Typo? Clown with a cloud? What's clowd?

~~~
SwellJoe
Some Sun engineers use the term "clowd" internally, and in the way you've
assumed: clown+cloud, because they hate the use of the term "cloud" because
the term evolved from a time when the cloud drawing surrounded by PCs and
servers in diagrams of the Internet kinda implied "we don't really know what
goes on in there". And, of course, at Sun, they like to think they _do_ know
what goes on inside that Internet "cloud".

~~~
boomshine
Indeed, the owner of clowd.com is a Network Service Manager at Sun.

------
extantproject
If you're looking for something along the same lines but not vague and Godin-
like, check out:

[http://www.amazon.com/Everyware-Dawning-Ubiquitous-
Computing...](http://www.amazon.com/Everyware-Dawning-Ubiquitous-Computing-
Voices/dp/0321384016)

------
nertzy
The problem is that attention is a zero-sum game. If a person doesn't have the
time to tag or manipulate his or her photos while producing more and more,
what's to say that other people won't all have the same problem?

Are we to believe that for each person who generates 10X as much content there
will be that many other "consumer" types that will pick up the slack?

------
shawndrost
"yes, you will opt in to all of this... you ask before it takes these
matchmaking liberties" -- Says who? If the information available
computationally increases as this article suggests, it's fantasy to imagine
that your current notions of privacy will be respected.

~~~
derefr
It wasn't as strong an assertion as you made it out to be. Of course you won't
be able to opt into _being_ tracked/filmed/panoptified. You'll just opt into
the auto-agent features that search out specific relevant information. In
other words, although everyone will get to know anything they want, no one
will have to know anything they _don't_ want (what my boss did on his vacation
to get tanned _only_ on his groin region, for instance.)

------
mhb
It is hard to be enthusiastic about something which encourages the
proliferation of god-awful, low-resolution, blurry cell phone snapshots.

------
rw
He's pushing a P2P benevolent panopticon.

------
cmars232
Cellphone jammer = clowd control

------
auston
crowd+cloud = clowd.

------
seiji
Seth loves to broadcast our ideas to the world. Send me an email if you'd like
to work with us on something similar to what Seth describes (only much
grander). matt@genges.com

